# Sounds of the frog room



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A pretty typical morning in the frog room. How many different species vocalizations can you hear?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. This is.....awesome...!!!!

Any idea how many different calling frogs you have?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

sounds like you have about 20 different cell phones goin off in there haah. thats awesome though


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I hear aurotaenia


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Im curious about what effects the other frog have on one another. Im assuming they all feed from the energy and sounds surrounding them and call more frequently. If all the tanks were in isolated rooms, I doubt all these frogs would be calling as much.

Such a sweet chorus. Do you make frog selections based on call volume? It seems like you do


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I love it. Someone might want that sound clip for a rainforest movie scene lol.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Music to our ears (mostly speaking for everyone on here haha)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

chinoanoah said:


> Wow. This is.....awesome...!!!!
> 
> Any idea how many different calling frogs you have?


I do, but the question is how many can you discern?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> Im curious about what effects the other frog have on one another. Im assuming they all feed from the energy and sounds surrounding them and call more frequently. If all the tanks were in isolated rooms, I doubt all these frogs would be calling as much.
> 
> Such a sweet chorus. Do you make frog selections based on call volume? It seems like you do


Pretty much. I'm a fan of behavior (calling, territoriality, reproductive) over appearance.

Well, when the Phyllobates sp. get calling, they all chime in. Same with the Mantella, Ameerega, Epips, etc.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome. The cat's funny. They will sleep through anything


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn! I wish I can wake up to that music. Freakin awesome!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

my wife would be so angry...


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

The femoralis is really loud compared to the Phyllos, I can also hear the altas in there too.

Wonder what it will sound like about a year from now when you have twice as much.

Do your neighbors hear it as well?

Eric


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Was that a monkey in one of the tanks?!?!? Haha


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, that was really cool, as to how many I could hear, well I have no idea but what I did hear was awesome, thanks for sharing. I'm a bit deaf after 31 years of pushing a siren pedal full time but I could hear those babies load and clear.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

5 species? I may have missed a couple? That's beyond cool. JVK

edit: if this is a game, it's pretty hard, quite a cacophony : )


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

More...haha


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Just amazing! I count 11. And towards the end something that sounded like a toad, but I didn't think that could be a dart. If so, that would be 12. Am I right?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Lets see,

Terribilis
Aurotaenia
Bicolor 
Lugubris
Tricolor
Two different anthonyi populations
Zaparo
Bassleri, yellow and black
Pepperi
Altamazonica
Few different Mantella

Prob more...haha


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

nice!!!!!

all those frogs singing love it!!!

congrats


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Thats really awesome and nice room


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

If I ever want to make a male frog of any kind call again, I'm going to refer back to this thread and press play  

Some Phyllo at ~0:18, Anthonyi, altamazonica, and pepperi @ 0:31, anddddd the zaparo is too unique to miss (0:22 for one)... but that's all i recognize, even with the list lol.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Completely awesome. Makes you feel like your in the jungle somewhere. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

cant wait for my auros to start calling they are loud


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

that is so cool!!!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome. love that Femoralis calling. Heard those guy's at Eric's room and I knew I'd have to get some one day.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats the bird like call, anthonyi?


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

My frogs love it. Gets them a little frisky. The wife hates it. She says I better not get any loud ones or it's curtains


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

bgmike64 said:


> My frogs love it. Gets them a little frisky. The wife hates it. She says I better not get any loud ones or it's curtains


OMG.. how could you not like waking up to that?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Whats the bird like call, anthonyi?


The loud WEET WEET WEET call is bassleri.


----------



## mavhammer45 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I heard something that sounds like my azureiventris, but I didn't see that on the list. One of mine was calling for at least 30 seconds a call this morning at 7:44 right before lights on, as always. Then after lights went on I heard the campana auratus male start calling to his girl. I've got 5 tads in the water since mid to late may, with at least 2 more eggs almost reaching maturity in the tank....THAT I KNOW OF. And the variabilis call throughout the day.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wow! Quite the chorus you have, ray! 
Their sounds are just as beautiful as their colors.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought I heard leucomelas in there too. 

AWESOME VIDEO!!


----------



## dragonsong93 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's really awesome! I wasn't going to get darts actually....but that video is going to make me change my mind lol


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Too freakin' awesome! Love it! Looking forward to my Leucs calling. Should be soon. With 12 in the tank, I hope there is a nice balance of males to sing a nice morning chorus!

Thanks for sharing!!!

-Chris


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome Frog room. Love all the calling. 

My neighbors had a pond and every summer would sound like this at night. Well this year they drained it and the Frogs slowly left the area. Now no more Frog calling. Very sad. 

This may be one of the best parts of the hobby for me.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

That is pretty amazing Ray! You can't help but smile at all of that wonderful noise.


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have any frogs but this makes me want them


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

best part was the cat just chilling there lol


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I heard a Capuchin Monkey?  What is in the other rooms?


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

I know I'm digging up an old thread, but this is awesome. This is actually one of the reasons I joined this hobby over my previous one. I spent a night at a friends, and the next morning (he had leucs, a few tics, and an imitator locale) we heard all those frogs! I loved it so much had to get get a few!


----------

